# 31 outlaws on the 850



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Got my 31inch outlaws on today! 
















19inhes of clearance








31 outlaws on 14' slasher wheels


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

perty good...do they rub?


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

they did when the pictures were taken, but now the footwells are shaved just on the corner.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Glad to see another fellow 850 rider on here! Bike looks good and good choice on the 31's.


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks man! wish it looked half as good as yours! I was pretty happy to see those pics u posted the other day i have the same lift u use to have


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Alright nice man. I have no complaints out of the super Atv lift what so ever!


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

awesome same here, but your new lift is pretty sick! ill have to look into that next year if popo comes out with something bigger!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------

